# Afghans



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures. 
MarionP


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm working on one now. I'll have to get pictures to ad later.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

MrsO said:


> I'm working on one now. I'll have to get pictures to ad later.


I, too, am working on two...but not ready for pictures. Will be soon, as they are Xmas presents...


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm working on a feather and fan afghan for my daughter's Christmas gift.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.

Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.

Second on is close up of pattern.


----------



## ltyler65 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm starting a crocheted afghan today. Will post pics later if wanted since I'm not knitting this one.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I started a knit 'Old Shale' in panels 2 evenings ago for a christmas gift with the Christmas color yarn I bought from here.


----------



## sisteranne26 (May 18, 2012)

I usually do it year round isn't that why we have airconditioning?


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I am knitting an afghan for a GrandSon who is at the University of Florida so it is in orange, blue and I found a pattern for an aligator (the school's football team is the gators) which I will be doing in green. Then I have another one, same colors to do for a GrandDaughter who is a freshman at the U of F and one to do for a GrandDaughter who is a freshman at the U of Michigan. I made one for her sister, my oldest GrandChild when she was a freshman at the U of M.
I must admit, I put a great deal of time and money into each one and I know Hope does not understand that it is not to be thrown around and used as a cat blanket. I doubt if the other ones' will either. I wanted them to be treasured as one of a kind gifts from their Marimom BUT I am not responsible for what they do once they receive them. Oh Well. So it goes.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

That is what I have AC for. I do knit afghans all year also.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. Love the colors.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you, making it for my friend who loves blue.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

How pretty.


----------



## Beve (May 5, 2012)

I have knitted a feather and fan one from my stash yarn and I crocheted a ripple afghan in "Transformer" colors - bright yellow, blue, red, black - for my grandson's Christmas present. I like to get started early!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I have 2 going and one finished. I am using the pattern from the Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL for 2 of them and a super bulky yarn for the 3rd.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have crocheted a lot of afgans over the years, but have never knitted one. I have one I want to start knitting after I finish cardigans for my granddaughters. The one I want to knit is this one is maybe a sage green:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twin-trees-afghan-kit


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I made several afghans over the summer. I'm currently working on an autism awareness puzzle piece afghan done in intarsia from my original design.

This is the link to my tunisian sampler afghan, and kitty:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98962-1.html


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have crocheted a lot of afgans over the years, but have never knitted one. I have one I want to start knitting after I finish cardigans for my granddaughters. The one I want to knit is this one is maybe a sage green:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twin-trees-afghan-kit


That is going to be pretty when it is done I would like to see it when your finished.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


That is beautiful and I know you're friend is going to love it.
Could you please tell us what pattern that is. I've never seen it before and I've fallen in love with it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

teannia said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> ...


I got it off a ball band from Phentex Merit yarn. It was done in shades of pink..

Measurements

Approximately 55 x 65 inches(139.5 x 165cm)

Size 5.5mm (u.s. 9) circular knitting needle 36 inchs long

Instructions.....
With main color(MC) cast on 266 sts. DO NOT JOIN.

1st row: (RS)knit
2nd row: knit
3rd row: K1 *(K2tog) twice,(yfwd, K1)3 times. yfwd. (sl1.K1,. psso)twice. Repeat from * to last st. K1.
4th row: Purl.
5th to 10th rows: As 3rd and 4th rows, 3 times.
11th and 12th rows: Knit.

With color A repeat these 12 rows.
With color B repeat these 12 rows.

Repeat these 36 rows 7 times more.

With B, knit 1 row. Cast off purlwise.(WS)


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

OMG! Thank you so much for taking the time to send the instructions. I have never knitted a afghan and I seem to be bored with crochet now. I'm so focused on learning new knitting stitches. I just mastered a feather and fan pattern. I was so frightened. LOL Anyways..thanks again.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Not a problem, I fell in love with it to. Feather and Fan has always been my go to pattern. But this beauty is my new fave. Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


I also thank you for the pattern. What quantities of yarn do you need?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh sorry  

Band says......

Phentex worsted (400g/14ounce)

Main color(MC) 1 ball
Color A 1 ball
Color B 1 ball.

I am making this one out of leftover balls I got at a used store. Will post a pic here tomorrow of the pic on ball band. It is really pretty. I have to find it. I have written this out in a spiral notebook, easier to keep track of pattern for me this way.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Oh sorry
> 
> Band says......
> 
> ...


Thank you! :mrgreen:


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> I made several afghans over the summer. I'm currently working on an autism awareness puzzle piece afghan done in intarsia from my original design.
> 
> This is the link to my tunisian sampler afghan, and kitty:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-98962-1.html


Beautiful!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

kayers said:


> I have 2 going and one finished. I am using the pattern from the Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL for 2 of them and a super bulky yarn for the 3rd.


Very pretty afghans!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have crocheted a lot of afgans over the years, but have never knitted one. I have one I want to start knitting after I finish cardigans for my granddaughters. The one I want to knit is this one is maybe a sage green:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twin-trees-afghan-kit


This 'twin trees' is a little different from the ones I have seen before. I think it's a beautiful pattern. I have made several dishcloths but haven't gotten brave enough to try an afghan.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I have crocheted a lot of afgans over the years, but have never knitted one. I have one I want to start knitting after I finish cardigans for my granddaughters. The one I want to knit is this one is maybe a sage green:
> ...


Yes, it is different. The other one you have probably seen is the Tree of Life at Lion Brand. I saw that one first, but I don't like the border on it and when I saw the Twin Trees at Mary Maxim I liked it much better. And kudos to Mary Maxim for selling their patterns separately from the kits. Some of the sites don't.


----------



## andreapatrick (Sep 15, 2012)

Your knitting is just beautiful. Where can I find the pattern for the squares one please ?


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

I have knitted two so far this year using Sugar & Cream Sherbert pattern, using wool blends rather than cotton. I've just started another in stripes using my own pattern.


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Your is beautiful by the way. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


What a beauty! I love your color choices.


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm doing a cabled one w/3 held together on size 19's. 2 Homespun and one worsted wt yarn. Very soft.


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi,
I knit afghans year round for charity. I am hooked on "Log Cabin" and mitered squares. I hate sewing lots of pieces together. I'm currently working on one in Bernat Baby Jacquard mitered squares and it looks great. The yarn does all the work. I'll take a picture and post soon.
Beth


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I am finally getting near the end of the afghan I started for my granddaughter last year. I thought I was close to finishing when she asked whether I could make it like those snugglies with sleeves in it. I am now working on the 1st sleeve. Hope to have finished before we head south for the winter. I am also working on a crocodile stitch afghan for my grandson. Haven't gotten much done on that one yet. Need more yarn. The crocodile stitch takes a lot more yarn than the fair isle one I'm making for my granddaughter. Hers is almost done and I bought the same amount of yarn for his and I've only gotten about 2 feet done and need to shop for more yarn.


----------



## ptreharne (Dec 3, 2011)

I love the blue afghan, do you have the pattern?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

gloxsk8 said:


> Hi,
> I knit afghans year round for charity. I am hooked on "Log Cabin" and mitered squares. I hate sewing lots of pieces together. I'm currently working on one in Bernat Baby Jacquard mitered squares and it looks great. The yarn does all the work. I'll take a picture and post soon.
> Beth


ooops.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

ptreharne said:


> I love the blue afghan, do you have the pattern?


Yep it is posted on page 2 of this thread. :thumbup: :thumbup:

Here is the pic from the ball band I promised. Mine will look like this once I am done and it is washed.


----------



## Sedona (Oct 3, 2011)

I knit cotton or cotton blend afghans/baby blankets in the summer and wool or wool blends in the fall/winter. Right now I'm working on COZY NOOK THROW by Lion Brand Yarn Company - free pattern. It has a woven look and I'm using their suggested Wool Ease, Thick & Quick - in Oatmeal & Spice. Will try to post picture when I'm done. It's a fun easy pattern and I'm going to knit a scarf with this pattern with I'm done with the afghan.


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

I am working on a baby blanket - on again and off again - that I won't need until next Spring. Very brightly colored with very plain stitches. I have about 10 inches done.

Lynne


----------



## tarheelknitter (Jun 22, 2012)

I am doing (among other things) a lap blanket in a rust color. I cast on an even number of stitches and it is simply: rows 1 and 2 knit, rows 3 and 4 k2 p2 until I get to the length I want So far so good!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

MarionP said:


> Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures.
> MarionP


I have been working on Stash Afghans all SUMMER! I am currently on my 6th one!

They all look different because I choose different sizes of the "widths" of the colors of the yarns".... they are all beautiful. I have posted some here. The one I am currently making is is 140 stitches across (20 x 7). A friend keeps asking if it is for her!!!!! LOL

You don't have to wait for a certain season to swing into something else.


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm working on a "Lots of Love" afghan for a wedding gift. It's actually a color drenched teal, which looks far more impressive than the color in the picture.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I just started the Elven Pixie Lace baby blanket (free on Ravelry) in white fingering yarn; it is for niece's baby due in January. Will have to juggle that and Dee's Holbrook.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I've started the same one 4 times. Still not through the first completed row. This is for Christmas this year ( or maybe next at this rate)!


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

I started "The Great American Afghan" three years ago, and finally finished it a couple of months ago. It is beautiful and was a great, if endless, project. I broke both my wrists six months into it, which cut into knitting time. (Fine now, thanks.) Mine is in a deep red, made of Merino washable wool. I recommend washable. I recommend something simpler than what I took on for intermediate knitters, which I am. Though I learned a lot because there was a huge variety of patterning, the gauges were finer than I would go with for a 5' x 6' afghan. There are some wonderful ones out there with a much larger gauge. The first one I ever made was a double-yarned basket weave, in washable acrylic. One yarn was solid, the other a related variegated w/ related colors; the total effect was really nice and it didn't take FOREVER. Finally, I recommend a border. The border in the Great American Afghan was lovely and produced a nice finish. Kayers' afghan on pg 1 of this discussion demonstrates that beautifully.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


Love the color sequence you have. Very pretty!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

marimom said:


> I am knitting an afghan for a GrandSon who is at the University of Florida so it is in orange, blue and I found a pattern for an aligator (the school's football team is the gators) which I will be doing in green. Then I have another one, same colors to do for a GrandDaughter who is a freshman at the U of F and one to do for a GrandDaughter who is a freshman at the U of Michigan. I made one for her sister, my oldest GrandChild when she was a freshman at the U of M.
> I must admit, I put a great deal of time and money into each one and I know Hope does not understand that it is not to be thrown around and used as a cat blanket. I doubt if the other ones' will either. I wanted them to be treasured as one of a kind gifts from their Marimom BUT I am not responsible for what they do once they receive them. Oh Well. So it goes.


U of M is my favorite football team. Good choices for college also. My daughter works as a Pharm Tec. at the hospital.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I am using the Chevron Baby Blanket pattern from purlbee,com to make an afghan for my college age GD and am using a super bulky yarn. Not really enough to show at this point.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

kayers said:


> I have 2 going and one finished. I am using the pattern from the Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL for 2 of them and a super bulky yarn for the 3rd.


Love your afghan. Can't wait to see the next one. Also love the bulky one. Are you using a particular pattern for the bulky one?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

brims said:


> I've started the same one 4 times. Still not through the first completed row. This is for Christmas this year ( or maybe next at this rate)!


I spent time last night with gauge, etc., since I am using a different yarn and needles. Today I start with the real thing!


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


Very pretty! Looks like a lot of work.


----------



## Oldies (Feb 3, 2012)

Would you be willing to share your Feather and Fan afghan pattern? It's beautiful. I am always looking for something different to knit or crochet.
Thank you


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Have a crochet one going from a pattern thats so old it is literally turning to powder!!!


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

Oldies said:


> Would you be willing to share your Feather and Fan afghan pattern? It's beautiful. I am always looking for something different to knit or crochet.
> Thank you


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lots-of-love-grandmas-afghan


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

sisteranne26 said:


> I usually do it year round isn't that why we have airconditioning?


I dream of air-con, oh to live in the USA! :lol: :lol: :lol:
I started this a year ago and have just started the second square - oh, and I started with the easy ones!!!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

knit them year round,Im in the process of knitting a Philadelphia Eagles one for my son,he,s a huge fan,it has the large eagle head on it ,he may well be 75 by the time I finish!
,


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > peachy51 said:
> ...


Yes, it was the 'Tree of Life' but I wasn't sure about the border either.

Thanks for the heads up about the Mary Maxim pattern. I ordered it and I learned something new as I never knew we could order the pattern only. Thank you.


----------



## Linda B (Jul 25, 2011)

London Girl said:


> sisteranne26 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually do it year round isn't that why we have airconditioning?
> ...


That's it! That's the one I did. I'm not at home currently so can't send a pic. I mothballed it until after my labs die (their fur being insidious), at which time it will provide great comfort. Thanks for posting the photo!


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Beautiful work and the colors a pretty!

Happy Knitting!


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

This is the first time I have answered anything on the forum so I hope I'm doing it correctly. I am working on an Aran Knit Sampler Afghan and the pattern is from www.lionbrand.com. It consists of 16 different pieces and I only have one more to do (plus the border which will probably take me longer than all the other shapes put together!!). I will post a picture once it's finished. I have enjoyed knitting this one and now don't want to give it to anyone but will end up keeping it myself.


----------



## djpage30 (Aug 11, 2012)

So lovely and beautiful. Would you share the pattern?


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm working on Lion Brand's Slip Stitch Afghan...here's their pic...I've got a ways to go


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

Here is the afghan I did. But it is a gift to me. Always doing for everyone else.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Love the afghans. Is the bulky yarn hard to work with?


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Poconogal, your afghan is stunning! I wouldn't give it away, either!!



poconogal said:


> Here is the afghan I did. But it is a gift to me. Always doing for everyone else.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you, making it for my friend who loves blue.


What is the name of the stitch or pattern please? Or could you point us to the pattern? It is very pretty, knit or crochet?


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

I recently finished this crocheted afghan/lapghan.
It took me about 3 weeks to complete. I based it on one I saw in a tutorial video I bought on Mosaic crochet. It has gone to the local Aged Care Facility in our local town.


----------



## lenorehf (Apr 2, 2011)

I just finished a knitted afghan for my neice and am about to start another for my granddaughter.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I can't believe all the beautiful afghans I am seeing here!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

MarionP said:


> That is what I have AC for. I do knit afghans all year also.


I have a younger friend who does not knit in the summer....I don't get it. What is the difference? Knitting is a year-round 'sport'!

I am going to crochet a scrap afghan after Christmas as a wedding gift and now I am making a baby one to match a baby girl sweater and hat for baby due on my birthday in November. My friend's second granddaughter


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

poconogal said:


> Here is the afghan I did. But it is a gift to me. Always doing for everyone else.


Do you have the pattern to the beautiful afghan you did? I'd LOVE to have a one to cover my bed like yours!!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

I haven't knit an afghan for years but I still use the one that I knit about 30 years ago! I can post a picture of that one when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## dianef128 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've just returned to knitting after 25 years of needlepointing and I started a sampler afghan using my leftover needlepoint yarn. This one will be for my kitty who loves to sleep under one made many years ago by my mother which I would like to own again. I'm still on the first square.


----------



## Oma42 (May 10, 2012)

Planning to make a stash buster, color block afghan when I get really bored. No pattern developped yet.


----------



## kknit (May 22, 2011)

Since many of you are in the process of making and aren't ready for pictures, thats fine BUT where do you find your patterns? I need something easy, I am a beginner/adv beginner and am used to hats, scarves, baby blankets-any suggestions.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've spent the past nine months knitting nothing but afghans (all have been posted here). With #5 recently finished, I'm taking a little break from the big projects and concentrating on accessory pieces to fill in my Holiday gift-giving.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Since many of you are in the process of making and aren't ready for pictures, thats fine BUT where do you find your patterns? I need something easy, I am a beginner/adv beginner and am used to hats, scarves, baby blankets-any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Look on Ravelry.com or knittingpatterncentral.com. Lots to choose from.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

This is a Feather and Fan Afghan done in 2 strands I completed...


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I made up my own pattern as a Learning Project---making a mitered square.
I CO 200 sts, PM, CO another 200 sts.
Row 1: K across
Row 2: SL1, K until 2 sts rem before marker, K2tog, PM, K2togtbl, K to last st, P last st
Alternate Rows 1 and 2, decreasing before and after the marker each time until there are 2 sts left.
K2tog, Fasten off.
I am adding a few broken dark brown "rocks" and one large "falling rock" in a corner to simulate a big square falling and breaking in the green "grass" on the ground. 
The first square is about six inches along now. I figure four to six squares will make a blanket for my queen-sized bed.
Can't post pics because DD has the camera to take the pics! :lol: 


MarionP said:


> Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures.
> MarionP


----------



## Jackie26 (Nov 9, 2011)

I love to knit afghans. If you already checked out Ravelry you could give Lion Brands site a try. They have lots of free patterns and if you like cables, I happen to love the they have some beautiful patterns.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

Catarry your afghan is beautiful. I love the colors. O, if only I could do something like that. 
MarionP


----------



## Maimie (Sep 7, 2011)

I am searching for a pattern or patterns with Native American Motif. Any suggestions? Thanks, Maimie


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

poconogirl your afghan is gorgeous. What are the colors and the pattern, I have to make that one.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

ksemisch said:


> Since many of you are in the process of making and aren't ready for pictures, thats fine BUT where do you find your patterns? I need something easy, I am a beginner/adv beginner and am used to hats, scarves, baby blankets-any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


When I made my afghan, I purchased the book, which I still have. Offhand, I can't remember if it was only for the one afghan or had more choices in it.


----------



## Deborah Woodward (Nov 20, 2011)

Decorative afghans by Deborah Jo Woodward: the Christmas Season. I am making afghans that sparkle like the stars in the sky, I am working with such a nice yarn. I learned while I was visiting the hospital, between classes to increase by stamina and better health. That making afghans is very healing. The colors, the rhythm, the texture, what have you, can be applied to any season or tradition. With the year coming to an end, I'll be selling aghans at the Christmas Bazaar in my hometown. Here's to granny squares! Make on big granny square of any size or color. Making it as big, bold, busy and vs. busy as you work along and design your own. Any on can do it.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

andreapatrick said:


> Your knitting is just beautiful. Where can I find the pattern for the squares one please ?


http://www.bernat.com/2012mysteryafghan/
Just go down to the clues for each week to find the pattern.


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Maimie said:


> I am searching for a pattern or patterns with Native American Motif. Any suggestions? Thanks, Maimie


With google I found this free pattern.

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FC00046&cat_id=298

Herschnerrs also has a couple, but there would be a cost associated with that.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

hgayle said:


> kayers said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 going and one finished. I am using the pattern from the Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL for 2 of them and a super bulky yarn for the 3rd.
> ...


I'm using the Eleventh Hour Afghan by Purl Soho - such a fast knit!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

Catarry said:


> I'm working on Lion Brand's Slip Stitch Afghan...here's their pic...I've got a ways to go


Oh I would love to try that one!


----------



## IncognitoDar (Feb 27, 2012)

Meditation601 said:


> MarionP said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures.
> ...


I love the look of this afghan. Are you able to share the pattern or advise where it can be obtained? Thanks.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

poconogal said:


> Here is the afghan I did. But it is a gift to me. Always doing for everyone else.


Beautiful - I can see why you want to keep it for yourself!


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

MarionP said:


> Love the afghans. Is the bulky yarn hard to work with?


I didn't find it too difficult. Just made sure to give my arms a rest after a few rows.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

suewynn said:


> I recently finished this crocheted afghan/lapghan.
> It took me about 3 weeks to complete. I based it on one I saw in a tutorial video I bought on Mosaic crochet. It has gone to the local Aged Care Facility in our local town.


Stunning work - I love the plaid effect.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree.... It would have to be a very dear friend for me to even think of giving that away. Its stunning.. do you by any chance have the name of the pattern..



EqLady said:


> Poconogal, your afghan is stunning! I wouldn't give it away, either!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm on my 9th baby afghan right now. After I reach number 10, I'll make a trip to the local Air Force Base to give to the new moms. I'm not a very experienced knitter but do know this pattern! <g>


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Since many of you are in the process of making and aren't ready for pictures, thats fine BUT where do you find your patterns? I need something easy, I am a beginner/adv beginner and am used to hats, scarves, baby blankets-any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There are so many free patterns out there (sites previously suggested) that it will make your head spin. Don't overlook the yarn manufacturers' sites - they have freebies as well.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Baby afghan I just completed


----------



## Kuddles60 (Aug 28, 2012)

adorable!
wow, what gorgeous afghans ... all of them are just amazing.
makes me want to start one.... hmmmmm



marylo12 said:


> Baby afghan I just completed


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

poconogal I keep going back to yours. It is beautiful. Can you share the pattern. How did you get the blue braid on it?


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Kuddles60 said:


> adorable!
> wow, what gorgeous afghans ... all of them are just amazing.
> makes me want to start one.... hmmmmm
> 
> ...


Thank you so much!


----------



## cammyt (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh, this afghan is soooo beautiful. Wish I could do one like that


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I too knit afghans all year around. Could I, without air conditioning? Probably not. Right now I am making a small afghan, a stash-buster, for the domestic-abuse center, which is where most of my knitted things go. I have also started an afghan in black, red, and cream, for a grandson who has just gone to boarding school. These are his school colors.


----------



## Carly (Jan 23, 2011)

That is exquisite and my favorite colors. Do you have a pattern that you can share?


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Not yet. I'm still getting ready for Christmas craft shows. But I will deffinately be making a couple durring the winter months. One for my sister's new house and one for my son's wedding gift.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


This is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi ! Marion P.
I am knitting an afghan called Bea Claw, this is my second one ,
very nice when finished.


----------



## Marie50 (Apr 21, 2011)

MarionP 
Sorry that should have read Bear Claw Afghan.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


WOW!! thats awesome aand thank u so much for shareing that !! Susie


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


 That is a beautiful afghan. christine


----------



## crystalrose (Apr 22, 2011)

Not yet, but I'm planning to start a baby afghan in January, for my niece, who is due next May. I all ready have the yarn.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Poconogal, your afghan is just gorgeous. Have you shared the pattern elsewhere on the thread? 

Catarry, I'd love to make your afghan, but cannot imagine how long it would take me! Years, and I'd be bald from tearing my hair out for sure. Can't wait to see your picture when it's done. 

:thumbup: :thumbup: To both of you.


----------



## grandma-s (Jun 17, 2011)

I too knit them all year long - mostly baby ones but have finished a few larger ones as well.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am knitting a VERY simple afghan in strips. I'm knitting it in garter stitch, which makes it an excellent project to work on when I'm watching TV or a movie.

I'm knitting with some yarn that I purchased from Ice Yarns (no affiliation; just a very satisfied customer). It has five big pompoms in every skein. So, I'm knitting until I run out of yarn on one skein and then moving onto another skein and another color.

This afghan is coming out really bright and cheery, and it requires no thought. And the strips, each 70 stitches wide on US 6 needles, are portable, which is great. And they're not big enough to be too hot to work on during the hot weather.

When I get done with all the strips--I currently have finished four, and I may knit one more--I'll sew the whole thing together.

Hazel

Hazel


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

sisteranne26 said:


> I usually do it year round isn't that why we have airconditioning?


Me too.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have crocheted a lot of afgans over the years, but have never knitted one. I have one I want to start knitting after I finish cardigans for my granddaughters. The one I want to knit is this one is maybe a sage green:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twin-trees-afghan-kit


The trees are a Lion brand free pattern. And the vine at the sides is one of the typical Aran patterns.


----------



## Fun Knitter (Aug 28, 2012)

I am working on an Entrelac blanket for my daughter and her husband in Noro Silk Garden. I hope to finish it by Christmas but it is looking more like a first anniversary gift


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I am starting my afghans after christmas. That way I can enjoy. Some are knit and crochet. I am to be finishing my cathederal stained glass afghan.


----------



## ptreharne (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the picture of the afghan, can you give the instructions? It would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

I found the bulky yarn fine to work with. Depending on the complexity of the particular piece I was working on I felt I got on quicker with some than others. The six squares knitted completely in moss stitch were great to do while watching TV - not much concentration needed!!


----------



## ginnyinnr (May 20, 2012)

I am also making a fan and feather afghan in sage green, for a gift. I think I am about 3/4 done. The pattern has gotten so easy over time. That afghan looks so fancy for such a simple pattern.

Ginny


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

ginnyinnr said:


> I am also making a fan and feather afghan in sage green, for a gift. I think I am about 3/4 done. The pattern has gotten so easy over time. That afghan looks so fancy for such a simple pattern.
> 
> Ginny


Isn't feather and fan just the BEST lace pattern? It isn't difficult, but it certainly LOOKS difficult. And beautiful.

Hazel


----------



## Judithlynn (May 13, 2012)

I'm knitting a cabled afghan from a pattern I got here on KP. I haven't figured out how to post pictures, yet. I need to get my g-son to come help me. I'm afraid I'm slightly electronicly challenged. lol


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

That is stunning. I went onto the Lionbrand site for a look and at first glance it seems a bit complicated. I will hopefully get around to it sometime and I know who to speak to if I have any problems. ;-)


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have started the Great American Aran Afghan. So far I have 1 3/4 squares done. This is the knitting challenge of 46 years of knitting. Only 18 more squares to go. If I say it fast it doesn't sound so bad )


----------



## Granny6 (Sep 24, 2012)

May I ask how to get your pattern for your first pictured afghan? I really like the two color squares and the layout.
Thanks,
Mary Jo


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have started crocheting one already. I'm also working on knitting a hat and scarf . I'm glad the weather is starting to cool down. Now I can get into the mood and start knitting and crocheting afghans again. I will post a picture of the afghan when I'm finished with it.


----------



## amyjosh09 (Aug 10, 2012)

I have started crocheting one already. I'm also working on knitting a hat and scarf . I'm glad the weather is starting to cool down. Now I can get into the mood and start knitting and crocheting afghans again. I will post a picture of the afghan when I'm finished with it.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Been knitting on one all year and still only 1/3 done. (My, they are heavy, aren't they?) But then I work on all kinds of other things. 
And take care of a DH who has had a stroke (he's in a wheelchair) and now has dementia. 
I have made socks, hats, baby things for g'g'babies. I have a baby blanket going for one due next year (it has knit-in patterning of musical notes, stars and a moon) , another g'g'b is coming in Feb., need to do something for that one, made myself a sweater, learned to do lace patterns from that. And I quilt also. Have two C'mas quilts needing to be finished. Plus a wall quilt. If I didn't have these things, I would be locked up somewhere.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

grandma-s, I love the photo on your postings! Cracked me up when I took a good look!


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Just don't try to knit one on an airplane! Ha, ha!


----------



## carney 9 (May 9, 2011)

my daughter is getting married and I would like to find a knitting pattern for a wedding afghan or a blanket thanks


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I started a knit 'Old Shale' in panels 2 evenings ago for a christmas gift with the Christmas color yarn I bought from here.


 I was looking at the old shale last week. Someone posted something. That looks way out of my league.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> MarionP said:
> 
> 
> > That is what I have AC for. I do knit afghans all year also.
> ...


I have many friends who do not knit/crochet in the summer. I don't get it but say nothing.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

kayers said:


> I have 2 going and one finished. I am using the pattern from the Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL for 2 of them and a super bulky yarn for the 3rd.


I'm super impressed. You have sewing your squares together down to a fine art.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

mysticsummer said:


> I'm working on a "Lots of Love" afghan for a wedding gift. It's actually a color drenched teal, which looks far more impressive than the color in the picture.


That pattern looks beautiful. Wonderful wedding gift.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

<<I started a knit 'Old Shale' in panels 2 evenings ago for a christmas gift with the Christmas color yarn I bought from here.>>

Ahhhhhh, what's a "shale"?


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

teannia said:


> PaKnitter said:
> 
> 
> > I started a knit 'Old Shale' in panels 2 evenings ago for a christmas gift with the Christmas color yarn I bought from here.
> ...


If you did the 'feather and fan' you can do the 'old shale'.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

London Girl said:


> sisteranne26 said:
> 
> 
> > I usually do it year round isn't that why we have airconditioning?
> ...


That's going to be beautiful. Hope you share the finished photo.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Catneil11 said:


> This is the first time I have answered anything on the forum so I hope I'm doing it correctly. I am working on an Aran Knit Sampler Afghan and the pattern is from www.lionbrand.com. It consists of 16 different pieces and I only have one more to do (plus the border which will probably take me longer than all the other shapes put together!!). I will post a picture once it's finished. I have enjoyed knitting this one and now don't want to give it to anyone but will end up keeping it myself.


Welcome Cat...I adore aran patterns...have never done one and will be waiting for a photo of your beauty.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

poconogal said:


> Here is the afghan I did. But it is a gift to me. Always doing for everyone else.


All I can say is....ooooohhhhhh beautiful


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> kayers said:
> 
> 
> > I have 2 going and one finished. I am using the pattern from the Bernat Mystery Afghan KAL for 2 of them and a super bulky yarn for the 3rd.
> ...


It was my first time sewing together...it didn't seem hard so I'm afraid I've done it wrong...seemed too easy to be good! I'll wash it before I give them as gifts to make sure they stay together!!


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

MarionP said:


> Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures.
> MarionP


Started one but haven't worked on it much because we've had 80's and 90's recently. Although I'm primarily a knitter, I'm using Leisure Arts Classic Afghans Leaflet 44 Classic Crocheted Ripple Afghan pattern. I bought the leaflet in the '70's, but I've never gotten more compliments on any other afghan. The instructions are labelled "extra easy," otherwise I wouldn't be able to do it.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I can't believe all the beautiful afghans I am seeing here!


 I agree. There goes my practicing for the day. lol


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Marie50 said:


> MarionP
> Sorry that should have read Bear Claw Afghan.


I've seen that pattern and love it also


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

peachy51 said:


> I have crocheted a lot of afgans over the years, but have never knitted one. I have one I want to start knitting after I finish cardigans for my granddaughters. The one I want to knit is this one is maybe a sage green:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twin-trees-afghan-kit


That is pretty. The Satin yarn will do it justice.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

Peachy 51, I'm not a good enough knitter to tackle the two trees afghan, (wish I were) but am really looking forward to your picture when it's done.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > gagesmom said:
> ...


I know some of you are really good at figuring out multipules for patterns. I was hoping to narrow this down a bit. Any help would be appreciated.
By the way could you tell me how to do this.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the beautiful afghans y'all have shared, and thought I'd add a few of my latest...I usually give them away and forget to get a picture, but this year I tried the Bernat CAL (crochet along) and finished!!! the first one I've kept for myself  
The second one is the afghan I made for my son's birthday...he was transferred to San Francisco, so I added one giant redwood to my version of a chevron afghan using colors from the ground to the high clouds in the sky (hopefully he won't use this one for his dog :wink: ) Lynn


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Your work is stunning. I'm glad you decided to keep the first one for YOU!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> I love the beautiful afghans y'all have shared, and thought I'd add a few of my latest...I usually give them away and forget to get a picture, but this year I tried the Bernat CAL (crochet along) and finished!!! the first one I've kept for myself
> The second one is the afghan I made for my son's birthday...he was transferred to San Francisco, so I added one giant redwood to my version of a chevron afghan using colors from the ground to the high clouds in the sky (hopefully he won't use this one for his dog :wink: ) Lynn


I love the crocheted one. Can you share the pattern pls. i.e. if it is legal to do so.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

I love doing afghans. Since I live in TX, we don't really need sweaters, winter hats, scarves, etc. so have done afghans forever it seems. I've been working on a 99 sample sq. afghan and have all squares knitted and have started sewing rows together now. Also am almost finished with a red/white/ and blue lg. 66x56 striped afghan that I made from a pattern in an old pattern book by Columbia Minerva yarns published in 1975 (that's old). I don't let the weather influence my afghan making.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


That is beautiful! Lucky friend!


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

This is beautiful. Thank you for showing us your lovely work.


gagesmom said:


> I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> 
> Ok found camera battery and took pics, the first one is as far as I have gotten, have to repeat color sequence 5 more times.
> 
> Second on is close up of pattern.


----------



## triana (May 2, 2012)

Wow!!


alwaysforyou said:


> I love the beautiful afghans y'all have shared, and thought I'd add a few of my latest...I usually give them away and forget to get a picture, but this year I tried the Bernat CAL (crochet along) and finished!!! the first one I've kept for myself
> The second one is the afghan I made for my son's birthday...he was transferred to San Francisco, so I added one giant redwood to my version of a chevron afghan using colors from the ground to the high clouds in the sky (hopefully he won't use this one for his dog :wink: ) Lynn


----------



## jade_iv (Apr 10, 2011)

I'v been doing a double knit reversable afghan that I am making up as I go. It has a southwestern motif.
I started last December and I am about 4/5th complete. I plan to have it done by November. I'll have pictures of it then.


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

teannia said:



> OMG! Thank you so much for taking the time to send the instructions. I have never knitted a afghan and I seem to be bored with crochet now. I'm so focused on learning new knitting stitches. I just mastered a feather and fan pattern. I was so frightened. LOL Anyways..thanks again.


A tip I found helpful when knitting the feather and fan pattern is to put stitch markers at every repeat. That way you won't lose track and have to rip out.


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

I love the Bernat CAL - I think the crochet version came out so much better than the knit version. You chose lovely colors...just beautiful.


alwaysforyou said:


> I love the beautiful afghans y'all have shared, and thought I'd add a few of my latest...I usually give them away and forget to get a picture, but this year I tried the Bernat CAL (crochet along) and finished!!! the first one I've kept for myself
> The second one is the afghan I made for my son's birthday...he was transferred to San Francisco, so I added one giant redwood to my version of a chevron afghan using colors from the ground to the high clouds in the sky (hopefully he won't use this one for his dog :wink: ) Lynn


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Tennessee.Gal said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! Thank you so much for taking the time to send the instructions. I have never knitted a afghan and I seem to be bored with crochet now. I'm so focused on learning new knitting stitches. I just mastered a feather and fan pattern. I was so frightened. LOL Anyways..thanks again.
> ...


Thanks for that tip. I think I'm going to give it a try with afghan.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Pattyhayw said:


> gagesmom said:
> 
> 
> > I am almost halfway through the one I am making a friend for christmas. Will add a photo soon.
> ...


I too think it is going to be a beautiful afghan. I have printed your instructions to keep in my afghan file. I want to start an afghan once I finish my Christmas knitting. Thank you again for the instructions and pictures!!! I love the colors you selected. Terri


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I love that one. It is my "next to do" afghan. I have so many colors in my stash. Are you following the colors in the pattern or using your own colors?



Catarry said:


> I'm working on Lion Brand's Slip Stitch Afghan...here's their pic...I've got a ways to go


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm in awe of these big and beautiful projects. How to have faith that you will keep on going until it's finished? My winter project this time is to learn to crochet beyond the singles that i have used for years to edge baby blankets and the like. Granny squares are on my agenda but so much else to do!


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

mjs said:


> peachy51 said:
> 
> 
> > I have crocheted a lot of afgans over the years, but have never knitted one. I have one I want to start knitting after I finish cardigans for my granddaughters. The one I want to knit is this one is maybe a sage green:
> ...


No, the one at Lion Brand is the Tree of Life pattern. The one I posted, Twin Trees, is a Mary Maxim Pattern. I saw the Lion Tree of Life first but I don't like the border on it.

When I saw the Twin Trees at Mary Maxim, I knew it was the one I wanted to make. I have to finish two cardigans I am making for my granddaughters before I start it tho.

And I get bored with large projects and take breaks from them to do smaller things, so it may take me until NEXT Christmas to finish the Twin Trees! :mrgreen:


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful Afghan. I love the colors, and the pattern is is great. I am sort of making 2 right now, but they will be Blankets instead of Afghans, for a full sized bed. i was going to post pics anyway, on this site, as these KP'ers help me out so much. But I have to have my GD come down her,(2 miles away, ha) with her camera. Posting soon. They are also Xmas gifts for my youngest GD, and my only GSon.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I love this one were can I find the pattern.


----------



## love to knit (Jan 13, 2012)

I ment the Stash Afghans


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

Kayers, that third one looks a lot like the one I'm making for GD. The stitch is called the interrupted Rib Stitch. My yarn is a #3 Baby Yarn though. It's called Popsicle, but sure does resemble yours. ha


----------



## kayers (Mar 15, 2011)

The super bulky afghan is just a seed stitch...thank goodness, I don't think I could do much more than knit and purl with the giant size 36 needles! I hope you post a picture of the one your making for your GD.


9sueseiber said:


> Kayers, that third one looks a lot like the one I'm making for GD. The stitch is called the interrupted Rib Stitch. My yarn is a #3 Baby Yarn though. It's called Popsicle, but sure does resemble yours. ha


----------



## tricia.tabbner (Mar 12, 2012)

I saw an afghan knitted in may different quality yarns, some wool, some mohair type, all being different textures and thickness but all of the same colour scheme of blues and it was absolutely stunning. Never did get to find a pattern and can't quite work out how it could have been made bearing in mind that different yarns have different nos of stitches per cm. The pattern was plain knitting but using a wave pattern. Anyone got any ideas how this could have been achieved please as I would love to try and replicate what I had seen.


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

MarionP said:


> Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures.
> MarionP


if you go to the knitting forum and look under 'pictures' you can find many afghan pictures that have been posted here.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53040-1.html

Here's a link to the photo of one I posted last year.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> poconogal said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the afghan I did. But it is a gift to me. Always doing for everyone else.
> ...


I know it was a free pattern. I will have to dig it out and give you link to it.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

MarionP said:


> poconogal I keep going back to yours. It is beautiful. Can you share the pattern. How did you get the blue braid on it?


The blue is attached at the beginning of a row and work for a couple rows and than change back to main color. As soon as I can find the pattern will psot a link to it. It is a free pattern.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feathery-fans

Here is the pattern for my Feather and Fan afghan.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

knittingnut214 said:


> MrsO said:
> 
> 
> > I'm working on one now. I'll have to get pictures to ad later.
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

poconogal said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > poconogal said:
> ...


I'd appreciate that, Thanks!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

ksemisch said:


> Since many of you are in the process of making and aren't ready for pictures, thats fine BUT where do you find your patterns? I need something easy, I am a beginner/adv beginner and am used to hats, scarves, baby blankets-any suggestions.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I do my own designing, but feather and fan is simple and always effective I think. And I love that you can use different yarns as you make the stripes, so to say.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm working on two. Titans fan grandson wanted their colors - red, white, blue. Other grandson wanted green, blue, and white. I added variegated in shades of green and blue to that one. Almost finished. I won't do two at a time again- takes waaaay too long to finish. They're the same age, so I wanted to give them together.


----------



## horse_gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

MarionP said:


> Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures.
> MarionP


I've started some basic granny square afghans, one random color one for my older sister and one purple themed one for a really good friend whose in University. I've also started a log cabin (??) blanket for myself, or at least with the general idea


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

gagesmom, that is absolutely gorgeous! what is the pattern? I simply Must make that afghan!!!


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

mysticsummer said:


> I'm working on a "Lots of Love" afghan for a wedding gift. It's actually a color drenched teal, which looks far more impressive than the color in the picture.


Nice job. I really like this afghan, where can I get the pattern. Maybe make it for my brother and his wife for next christmas.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I am working on one and as soon as I can figure out how to post I will try.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

crcj, the afghan squares are available at this web site (you may need to sign up, but they offer many free patterns My afghan is just putting the pieces together and I added the flower center from one pattern as flowers along the border. Good luck...it was fun  Lynn
http://www.bernat.com/forums/


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

I made this one so far for my mother-in-law. Working on another one now. Different pattern.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

2CatsinNJ said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53040-1.html
> 
> Here's a link to the photo of one I posted last year.


How beautiful and creative. Thanks for sharing the link for us to see.


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> I made this one so far for my mother-in-law. Working on another one now. Different pattern.


Another piece of beautiful work. I'm gaining a little confidence viewing all of the photos. Hope you post the other when you complete.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are some pics of the 2nd afghan I started this year. I included pics of the pattern ( somewhat blurry) and the cover of the booklet I got it out of.


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

What pattern is the afghan? It's lovely! Where is it available?

Thanks Mari


----------



## Angelbeader (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry, this was in answer to the blue medley afghan.

Thanks again Mari


----------



## teannia (Nov 27, 2011)

Andy, 
Now you're making me green with envy. Love the pattern and the color is great as well. I usually stay away from yellows, but I think the color makes the pattern pop. Nice work!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have knit two and crochet y afghans this summer. have all my Christmas presents done!

just to let you all know. I will be teaching a workshop showing people how to design and crochet an afghan. It is on the new section where there is a lot going on with 6 current workshops in progress and as many planned for the New year.

if you are interested

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

here is the link to the new section. click on 'design your own crochet afghan' and then check out the rest of the workshops.

Designer.


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I posted a link for the afghan earlier in this thread. You can find it on Ravelry among many other free download sites.


----------



## Andyz280f (Oct 13, 2011)

teannia said:


> Andy,
> Now you're making me green with envy. Love the pattern and the color is great as well. I usually stay away from yellows, but I think the color makes the pattern pop. Nice work!


I think it was the lighting. It is a cream color.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am currently knitting one of my own patterns. I am calling it the double love because the blocks of hearts have two hearts in each block! Will post a picture in a few days. Need to have better lighting than now because it is white baby yarn.


----------



## Eager Beaver (Sep 8, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful. Any chance of you sharing the pattern.


----------



## crafty75 (May 27, 2012)

I love the colors in the Kal afghan - gives me some ideas. Have a pile of small balls of wool so now I have a use for them - when I get around to starting!


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

That is so pretty. rlmayknit


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> I made this one so far for my mother-in-law. Working on another one now. Different pattern.


Beautiful! So nice of you to do that for your mother-in-law.


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I am working on a Halloween afghan with 2 large Jack O'Lanterns made out of 2 round granny squares. Some people may not like the look of it but I doubt that it will ever leave my house either.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

Catarry said:


> I'm working on Lion Brand's Slip Stitch Afghan...here's their pic...I've got a ways to go


that is one neat looking afghan. can ya tell me where ya got the pattern?


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

poconogal said:


> Here is the afghan I did. But it is a gift to me. Always doing for everyone else.


that is a lovely afghan. where did ya get the pattern?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have posted the pattern for the blue afghan on Page 2 of this thread. Thank you all for your wonderful compliments.  :wink:


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

poconogal i found the pattern link. thank you


----------



## bellamimi5 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've recently completed one (posted lsat week) in Homespun and I've started on another one using the same yarn, just different colours.


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

I made this one. its a pattern from lion brand


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

wow, that is so pretty


----------



## free2knit (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm knitting one for a baby present for Christmas


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> I made this one. its a pattern from lion brand


what is that pattern called? pretty


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

poconogal said:


> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feathery-fans
> 
> Here is the pattern for my Feather and Fan afghan.


Thank you so much!
Question: To fit your bed, did you make 2 and connect them or did you double the cast on?


----------



## Lemonstarburst (Jul 24, 2011)

No a/c in UK? I know it doesn't get hot there much, but with all the moisture in the air - even 21 deg. could get uncomfortable, I'd imagine. We grew up in Minnesota (northern U.S. - near Canada) without a/c and it was awful. Centipedes everywhere in our house - they love the humidity. ISH! I'm prayin' for ya. lol


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> poconogal said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/feathery-fans
> ...


Just did the pattern as is written. I have a queen size bed and it just covers the top of it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

poconogal said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > poconogal said:
> ...


Oh, Thank you!


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

marylo12 said:


> poconogal said:
> 
> 
> > marylo12 said:
> ...


Marylo 12, Sorry I gave you the wrong info. I had added on several repeats of the pattern to make it the size I wanted. Mine is 66 1/2" X 95 1/2".


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

alwaysforyou said:


> crcj, the afghan squares are available at this web site (you may need to sign up, but they offer many free patterns My afghan is just putting the pieces together and I added the flower center from one pattern as flowers along the border. Good luck...it was fun  Lynn
> http://www.bernat.com/forums/


Thank you so much. I am going to check it out. Have a blessed and joyful day.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

poconogal said:


> marylo12 said:
> 
> 
> > poconogal said:
> ...


Ok.....Thank you for that information.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> teannia said:
> 
> 
> > Andy,
> ...


Andy, unfortunately, I couldn't see the name of the book clearly. Could you tell me the name of it and if it is still available for sale? Thank you and have a blessed day.


----------



## alwaysforyou (Dec 6, 2011)

Andyz280f said:


> I made this one so far for my mother-in-law. Working on another one now. Different pattern.


Andy, That is a beautiful afghan!!! Well done :thumbup:
Lynn


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL afghan!

Hazel


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am making an afghan for our king sized bed. Since it is such a big project, I am making my grandmothers favorite ripple pattern. It is made in strips, then strips are sewn together. The pattern calls for a cast on of 36 stitches, but I added two extra stitches to make sewing it together easierslipping the first stitch on each row (as if to knit) and knitting the last stitch of each row
The pattern calls for size 8 needles
ROW 1: K 1, K 2 tog, K 6, YO, K 1, YO, K 6, K 2 tog (twice), K 6, YO, K 1, YO, K 6, K 2 tog, K 2
ROW 2: Purl across row
ROW 3: Knit across row
This is a very easy pattern. I have made it many times & it is loved by all.
Note: It took 9 strips for my queen sized bed ( about 78 ridges) It will take 12-15 for my king sized bed with 90 ridges).


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

All the afghans pictured here were just beautiful. Thank you gagesmom and poconogirl for the patterns. Andy your afghans are beautiful. Book looks extremely out of print! Feather and fan is easy and a real winner & thread can be doubled. You all give me such inspiration.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

chanks28 said:


> I am working on a Halloween afghan with 2 large Jack O'Lanterns made out of 2 round granny squares. Some people may not like the look of it but I doubt that it will ever leave my house either.


We looooooove Halloween at our house. Share a pic when your done?! would love to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

so pretty


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Gurney said:


> I'm in awe of these big and beautiful projects. How to have faith that you will keep on going until it's finished? My winter project this time is to learn to crochet beyond the singles that i have used for years to edge baby blankets and the like. Granny squares are on my agenda but so much else to do!


Just think about how good it will feel to snuggle under it. I made one to keep two years ago, made up a pattern of cables, and I swear it's like a sleeping pill!


----------



## Knitwitgma (Feb 20, 2012)

EqLady said:


> Gurney said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in awe of these big and beautiful projects. How to have faith that you will keep on going until it's finished? My winter project this time is to learn to crochet beyond the singles that i have used for years to edge baby blankets and the like. Granny squares are on my agenda but so much else to do!
> ...


We love Halloween at our house too...it will be our 40th wedding anniversary that day. We got married at a Justice of the Peace's house...it was a Tuesday night and we did not tell anyone before. Hey, it was 1972 and I was not even pregnant as our parents probably thought. Trick or Treat!

One way to never forget an anniversary, plus two days later I turned 26 and two days after that my husband turned 25. So yes, I married a younger man, barely.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Knitwitgma said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Gurney said:
> ...


Who cares. Age is just a number. As long as he loves and cares for you the same way that Christ loves and cares for you, that is all that matters.


----------



## poconogal (Jun 1, 2012)

MarionP said:


> poconogirl your afghan is gorgeous. What are the colors and the pattern, I have to make that one.


It is made with Caron Simply Soft, the main color is off-white and the blue is Denim Heather. I have posted a link in a previous post.


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just finished an afghan for my granddaughter in the Amazing Star pattern and am starting a Granny ripple for a christmas present. I work on them all year round also.


----------



## CapeCodKnitter (May 18, 2011)

I did the Rambling Rose Afghan by Cottage Creations. Now I am working on the Spiderman blanket and next will be the Crazy Cabin Baby Blanket


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

Tennesse Gal, I just finished a large afghan for my son's girlfriend. I used panels of 5 different stitches and 2 wide panels of fan and feather. I think it is my favorite pattern right now. It really brought the whole afghan together. She loved it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

muth_miller said:


> Tennesse Gal, I just finished a large afghan for my son's girlfriend. I used panels of 5 different stitches and 2 wide panels of fan and feather. I think it is my favorite pattern right now. It really brought the whole afghan together. She loved it.


muth_miller could you pls. post phots of your afghan when completed? I would love to see it.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

CapeCodKnitter said:


> I did the Rambling Rose Afghan by Cottage Creations. Now I am working on the Spiderman blanket and next will be the Crazy Cabin Baby Blanket


CapeCodKnitter can the Rambling Rose Afghan be found on Ravelry? Or can you share the pattern pls.?


----------



## TinkU (Aug 31, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> I am making an afghan for our king sized bed. Since it is such a big project, I am making my grandmothers favorite ripple pattern. It is made in strips, then strips are sewn together. The pattern calls for a cast on of 36 stitches, but I added two extra stitches to make sewing it together easierslipping the first stitch on each row (as if to knit) and knitting the last stitch of each row
> The pattern calls for size 8 needles
> ROW 1: K 1, K 2 tog, K 6, YO, K 1, YO, K 6, K 2 tog (twice), K 6, YO, K 1, YO, K 6, K 2 tog, K 2
> ROW 2: Purl across row
> ...


What weight yarn do you use? And how much yarn will it take for a king-sized afghan?


----------



## CapeCodKnitter (May 18, 2011)

It's a paid pattern. Goggle Cottage Creations. They have some great patterns.


----------



## ginlpatt (Sep 23, 2012)

I've been making afghans all summer also. Using up odd yarns in granny squares. They crochet up so fast.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I have two under way. I am in a squares swap and I have one on the long loom.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Sounds like afghan making is one of everyone's favorite knitting projects. It's fun to hear what everyone is making. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Dot Smith said:


> Sounds like afghan making is one of everyone's favorite knitting projects. It's fun to hear what everyone is making. Keep up the good work!


I have been thinking the same thing, Dot, and I can be counted among them. I knit every day and it's either an afghan or a baby blanket.

I love kitting but have the most fun planning the next whatever. The right pattern, color, size and yarn are so very important.

My VA. daughter is coming to visit and said she has a new stitch pattern book for me. Yea!


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

<<I knit every day and it's either an afghan or a baby blanket. >>

Sounds like we think alike! However, since I'm kind new to knitting, I'm not sure what the difference between an afghan and a baby blanket. Is a baby blanket smaller for a baby and an afghan bigger for adults?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Juleen said:


> <<I knit every day and it's either an afghan or a baby blanket. >>
> 
> Sounds like we think alike! However, since I'm kind new to knitting, I'm not sure what the difference between an afghan and a baby blanket. Is a baby blanket smaller for a baby and an afghan bigger for adults?


Yup


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes juleen, baby blanket/afghan is for babies and larger ones for adults, teens, etc.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, that's definitely the difference. the kind of yarn you would use for each would be a difference, too. Size depends on whether you're making a lapaghan which is an afghan smaller in size that just fits in the lap which is usually for wheelchair bound folks. An afghan takes a lot longer to make, too. Where do you live in Arizon, Juleen? Have son and family in Tucson.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I grew up in Colorado (Grand Lake, Estes and Longmont) then moved to Arizona to go to ASU as my family was leaving Colorado. Arizona had a better climate for rodeoing. Met hubby at ASU and we lived in Phoenix for many years but moved to Surprise about 9 years ago. Hubby was born and raised in Douglas, about 5 blocks from the border.


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Juleen sounds like we have lots in common growing up in CO. I grew up in Lakewood, a suburb of Denver. Husband is also from there. My Dad was in Douglas for a few yrs. working with the cowboys and their horses. He loved it but waited too long as he was too old to do a lot of the chores they needed him to do. He didn't like being so close to the border.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, yes, being close to the border can be really really scary! I had to threaten my hubby and SIL because they had promised never to move their father out of Douglas and I felt he needed to be closer to us. Most of the family had either passed away or moved out of the area. I told them he was 90 years old and I couldn't stand the thought of someone beating him to death. That was right after a family friend was beaten to death by drug runners for turning over drug bundles to the Border Patrol that he found on his ranch. Dad's neighbors were beaten and stabbed for calling the police after seeing illegals breaking into a house. (Please note, many illegal Mexicans are good people trying seek a better life, but, many many are thugs let out of the prisons or actively smuggling drugs). Anyway, we moved him up to the Phoenix area and enjoy several fun years of having him close by. I could go on and on about how dangerous it is, even the resort areas!!!!


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

I am working one two. One a granny square for my granddaughter and the other is worked in half double crochet panels. Will add pics in bit.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

beautiful work.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love the contrast between the white, and the colorful yarn. I wish I could crochet.


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I love the contrast between the white, and the colorful yarn. I wish I could crochet.


 Thank you. I am trying to learn to knit. Very slow going lol.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have tried to teach myself crochet. Aye Carumba what a mess. lol. dh says I can crochet a mean knot. lol


----------



## simplytracy63 (Jul 16, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I have tried to teach myself crochet. Aye Carumba what a mess. lol. dh says I can crochet a mean knot. lol


LOL well dont feel bad...if not for NSAD and youtube I would be hopeless.


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi knitwitgma, It will be our 53rd anniversary on that day. We got married in 1959 and I know for sure that every older woman in our community was watching and waiting for a baby, but she wasn't born til we were married for about 2 years. she was borned almost on our 2nd anniversary. WE didn't even realized it was halloween, his Mother had gotten sick and had to be put in the hospital and we postponed the wedding til she got better and it just happened to be on halloween. Rene


Knitwitgma said:


> EqLady said:
> 
> 
> > Gurney said:
> ...


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Just had a border patrol agent killed yesterday about 30 miles from hubby's hometown! This is the second killed there, my heart goes out to his family. When we were scattering the ashes of my FIL, we hiked into the mountains around that area. There is a large sign posted to beware of drug smugglers and bears. My sister in law was in the lead and I heard, "Men with guns! Men with guns!" I was frantically looking for someplace to hide and thanking God our son and family had headed back to Phoenix area earlier. Then I realized it was the border patrol! I was so glad to see them (one was even really really cute--a bonus!). And, to bring this back to knitting, I would have been too shaky to even knit--would have turned out all wrong! <g>


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Mollie said:


> MarionP said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone started knitted afghans yet. Now that the weather is getting a little chilly. That is mainly what I look for when I read the KP. Would love to know what your patterns are and some pictures.
> ...


Mollie, and here it is the middle of October and we're still getting 80 and 90 degree weather. At least the nights seem cooler.


----------



## peachietrishie (Aug 26, 2012)

WONDERFUL WORK! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

I have just finished a baby blanket. I have given it to my daughter

for her stall,other wise I would have posted a photo of it.I got the pattern out of a magazine. I took the pattern out and put it in a folder, where I keep my patterns,now believe it or not I have mislaid the folder arrrr, I had a lot of nice patterns in there that I had printed out now I will have to start again.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

connieconstance said:


> I have just finished a baby blanket. I have given it to my daughter
> 
> for her stall,other wise I would have posted a photo of it.I got the pattern out of a magazine. I took the pattern out and put it in a folder, where I keep my patterns,now believe it or not I have mislaid the folder arrrr, I had a lot of nice patterns in there that I had printed out now I will have to start again.


No doubt it will turn up when you are looking for something else you badly need, but can't find.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

I have never made one before but I have downloaded loads of patterns for them from Ravelry. As they take a lot of yarn I will have to save up a bit, but I do want to make some. I have patterns for knitted, Crochet, and Tunisian Crochet afghans. I am finishing off some shawls at the moment for Christmas presents, but I intend to get the wool together for one after that.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just thought I would post the afghan now that it is finished. I added a extra repeat where the dark blue strips are to add to the over all length. It is on my king size bed for the photo. It hasn't been blocked yet or had the tails sewn in. Hope you like it.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome! A true work of love!


----------



## cammyt (Feb 29, 2012)

Just gorgeous, great work!


----------



## peachietrishie (Aug 26, 2012)

Where did you get the patterns for the tunsion knitting for afghans :?:


----------



## connieconstance (Jun 22, 2012)

that is beautiful, what a lot of work, I have never made any thing that big.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

thats pretty. what's the pattern?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

alwilda said:


> thats pretty. what's the pattern?


It is on page 2 of this thread. :thumbup:


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

alwilda said:


> thank you!


No prob, Happy knitting :thumbup:


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I just ordered yarn for the Intarsia Brocade Afghan from Lion Brand that my GD requested. Can't wait to get started. Don't you just love when someone requests something?


----------



## peachietrishie (Aug 26, 2012)

could I ask what is the pattern you used for this blanket,love it! :thumbup:


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I am sorry it took me so long to get these pics to you but I have finished another strip afghan too. Each afghan is composed of strips, with each strip (or 2) of a different pattern. I used block, herringbone, bad math and hurdle patterns for these. I have made 3 of the Mexicana afghans. It is not my favorite, but when people see my daughter's afghan, they want one. Hope you can see what I mean in the pictures. 
I crochet them together with a single crochet stitch and then put a single crochet border on them.
Hope you like them. Nanette


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful! The person who receives these should be very happy and grateful!


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Working on a bear claw sfghan for my husband. Using Knitpicks, Swish. It is eating yarn up like crazy.


----------

